

Show HN: Rocket Fueled Process, my new lean product dev e-book - wbelk
http://getshorty.co/newJrf

======
wbelk
It's my first complete book. Would love to know what people think. The content
is not super dense, but wanted to share some things I've learned over the
years.

~~~
wbelk
i forgot to mention FREE DOWNLOAD!

------
colbypalmer
I thought it was a good, solid bottom-to-top take on Lean methodology and with
its own flavor based around "The Simple Team Principle". It is well grounded
in common sense and I definitely came away with ideas on how I could improve
my own teams' performance and overall happiness.

~~~
wbelk
glad u liked it!

------
kevink245
Very solid quick read. Gets straight to the point. Thanks for dropping the
knowledge wbelk.

~~~
wbelk
thanks dude

------
vinidy
Great read, great insights. Helped me validate some of the stuff I was doing
right and helped me create a plan for the stuff I was doing wrong.

~~~
wbelk
anything you didn't like about it?

